# New Coby Kyros Android 4.0 Powers up but touch screen does not work- Model# MID7036-4



## ppppppp (Nov 23, 2013)

I purchased a new Coby Kyros MID7036-4 today. When I try to unlock the screen it does not work (nothing on the touchscreen works). Anyone know how remedy this problem?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Don't have the tablet, so going based off what I read. Is there any personal data that you need to keep that is currently on it? If not, try the following. If there is anything on the tablet that you need, DO NOT TRY THE FOLLOWING.

The information is located here: http://www.androidtablets.net/forum...8697-factory-restore-coby-tablet-mid7015.html



> 2. Now you need to enter the recovery console. To do this, hold both the silver return button on the front of the tablet AND the
> power button until you see the green Android robot standing next to a warning triangle. When you see these logos, let go of both buttons.
> 
> 3. Press the silver return button by itself. The recovery menu should appear. To navigate the recovery menu, you use the
> ...


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Return it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

prunejuice said:


> Return it.


Absolutely agree, and if you can I'd get a different brand altogether. The cheap brands should be avoided; they are generally junk.


----------

